# Glasgow Forum Meet, Saturday June 9th 2012



## Northerner (May 6, 2012)

Just over a month to go! Let us know if you are coming! 

Date: Saturday June 9th 2012
Time: From 11:30 am, turn up when you can and stay as long as you wish!

Venue: 







The Counting House
2 St Vincent Place
Glasgow
City of Glasgow
G1 2DH

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-counting-house-glasgow

Attending:
Northerner
Hazel
Donald
melissaf
ypauly and his nurse
Vicsetter
MarkL07
cazscot 
novorapidboi, the wife and baby Evie
laura1983 (hopefully!)
rachelha  (hopefully!) 
Casper 
twinnie (hopefully!)
topcat123 (hopefully!)


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2012)

All will be made very welcome - I hope to see as many as possible there xx


----------



## Casper (May 6, 2012)

Checking rail fares and times - which is the best rail station to use? 
Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (May 6, 2012)

Casper said:


> Checking rail fares and times - which is the best rail station to use?
> Thanks!



It is around the corner from Queen Street station, a 5 min walk from Buchanan Street Bus station and a 5 min walk from Glasgow Central Station. It is right in the heart of Glasgow, next to all the shops!


----------



## Casper (May 6, 2012)

It is right in the heart of Glasgow, next to all the shops![/QUOTE]

Shops???!!!!!!

Hmmm................

Just checking if I can get a pass for the day!


----------



## Donald (May 6, 2012)

Casper said:


> It is right in the heart of Glasgow, next to all the shops!



Shops???!!!!!!

Hmmm................

Just checking if I can get a pass for the day![/QUOTE]

Hi Casper Which station are arriving at if it is Queen street then leave through the main exit/entrance and walk straight ahead a few yards and it is on the right hand side. Buchanan Street Bus station is directly behind Queen Street rail station


----------



## Casper (May 6, 2012)

It would be Queen st rail station - from Newcastle, about ?35 return for the day. Is there things to do/see in Glasgow as well? Never been before, only as far as Edinburgh.


----------



## Hazel (May 6, 2012)

depends on what you want to do - lots of museums, art gallaries, transport museum, shops. walks along the Clyde

Are you coming for the day, or weekend

I will look out anything 'special' that's on on the day


----------



## Casper (May 6, 2012)

Thanks all, it would be just for the day. Not a long train trip really, just have to work on o/h!


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

Right, that's me all booked!  Managed a great deal - Southampton to Glasgow return via megabus for ?30 and two nights in Glasgow for ?70! Bargain! Excited!  

It'll be a long journey (1,000 miles round trip!), but I know it will be worth it! Hoping lots of people can make it - if I can, surely you can!


----------



## twinnie (May 7, 2012)

hi guys i hopefully will be there xxxxxxxx


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

twinnie said:


> hi guys i hopefully will be there xxxxxxxx



Hurrah! It will be great to see you again Vickie, hope you can make it


----------



## cazscot (May 7, 2012)

I should be there but will depend on how my health is .


----------



## Northerner (May 7, 2012)

cazscot said:


> I should be there but will depend on how my health is .



Hope you will be feeling up to it Carol


----------



## lauraw1983 (May 7, 2012)

Alan you are brave doing a megabus that far!!! 

It's not far for me....I may be tempted...


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> Alan you are brave doing a megabus that far!!!
> 
> It's not far for me....I may be tempted...



It's the only viable option, unfortunately - trains and planes are just way too expensive 

I do hope you will be able to make it Laura, it would be great to meet you


----------



## cazscot (May 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hope you will be feeling up to it Carol



Thanks Alan .


----------



## lauraw1983 (May 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> It's the only viable option, unfortunately - trains and planes are just way too expensive
> 
> I do hope you will be able to make it Laura, it would be great to meet you



Yep they are pricey! I was looking at getting to Birmingham in June and was shocked at the cost of flight/trains. How long are you going to be on a bus for? As I say, brave! 

My other half is nightshift that weekend is the only thing....so depends if I can get someone to watch my two little ones or not.


----------



## rachelha (May 8, 2012)

Hello

I will try and come, but depends on the little one too.  It was lovely seeing you all last year.


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2012)

rachelha said:


> Hello
> 
> I will try and come, but depends on the little one too.  It was lovely seeing you all last year.



Surely he's old enough to fend for himself by now?  Only joking!  Hope you can make it Rachel!


----------



## Hazel (May 8, 2012)

Come on people, the only diabetic in Scotland 

Northerner is coming all the way from Southampton, so there is no excuse for Scots not making the effort.

You will be made very welcome, please come along.


----------



## Donald (May 8, 2012)

OK hazel you twisted my arm just booked me tickets


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2012)

Donald said:


> OK hazel you twisted my arm just booked me tickets



Hurrah!  See you in a month or so Donald!


----------



## Donald (May 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hurrah!  See you in a month or so Donald!



four weeks from this Saturday the 12th see you then


----------



## topcat123 (May 8, 2012)

put me down as a maybe


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2012)

topcat123 said:


> put me down as a maybe



Hope you become a definite!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 9, 2012)

Providing time can be spared with the new bairn I should be able to make it.............


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Providing time can be spared with the new bairn I should be able to make it.............



That would be brilliant - it would be great to meet you!


----------



## SimplesL (May 9, 2012)

Sorry I can't come but I'll be there in spirit. 

I drove round Glasgow last September on our way up to Oban for our hols. Scenery driving past Loch Lomond is just out of this world.

Fell in love with Scotland; went to the Isle of Mull; over to Iona rats I can't make it on the 9th I'll be in London.

Hope you all have a great time.

Lynne


----------



## Dizzydi (May 9, 2012)

Not sure if I can make it at the moment. I want to but it depends on pebbles aka gall stones xxx


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2012)

It would be lovely to see you again Di, but please look after yourself, your health is way more important.


----------



## ukjohn (May 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, I would have liked to travel up to be with you, but I've spent over an hour checking options, and its far to expensive. Having been to about 5 now, I know you will all have a great time.


John.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2012)

Just a little bump  It's only just over an hour by train from Carlisle for you Cumbrians - it would be great to see you there!


----------



## shootuporputup (May 14, 2012)

I would have headed over from Edinburgh for this but ironically, I'm down in England that weekend. D'oh!


----------



## Hazel (May 14, 2012)

next year?


----------



## shootuporputup (May 16, 2012)

Hazel said:


> next year?



No, I'm down in England this year.  

If I'm available in 2013 then, yes, I'll come to Glasgow for the day.


----------



## Casper (May 16, 2012)

Booked train tickets.  So barring any unforeseen stuff, I'm a definite!

It'll be my second meet, but first trip to Glasgow, so be gentle with me


----------



## Hazel (May 16, 2012)

Well done, look forward to seeing you.


----------



## Casper (May 16, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Well done, look forward to seeing you.



Thanks, didn't we meet at Newcastle a couple of years ago?


----------



## Hazel (May 16, 2012)

oo, you have a better memory than me - now I feel silly


----------



## Casper (May 16, 2012)

Hazel said:


> oo, you have a better memory than me - now I feel silly



Don't be daft  first rounds on you !
At least you won't remember what I look like!


----------



## Dizzydi (May 17, 2012)

I'm really sorry - I wont be able to make it this year again.

It is to risky while I am waiting for my operation - dont want to find myself far from home and being taken ill again.

Really sorry Hazel - i so wanted to meet you again. Will have to catch you at one of the other meets x


----------



## Hazel (May 17, 2012)

Di, I want you to be well, never you bother about Glasgow.

I am on the end of a phone any time you want a chat, a rant, whatever.....


----------



## cazscot (May 17, 2012)

Casper said:


> Booked train tickets.  So barring any unforeseen stuff, I'm a definite!
> 
> It'll be my second meet, but first trip to Glasgow, so be gentle with me



We are a friendly bunch - honest  looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## cazscot (May 17, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm really sorry - I wont be able to make it this year again.
> 
> It is to risky while I am waiting for my operation - dont want to find myself far from home and being taken ill again.
> 
> Really sorry Hazel - i so wanted to meet you again. Will have to catch you at one of the other meets x



Sorry you can't make it Di, I would loved to see you again, hope you get the op soon and everything goes smoothly (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## lucy123 (May 17, 2012)

I would love to have met with you all but can't - but do wish you all a good time.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 17, 2012)

Be thinking of you as I service the rooms, arrange the next one in Oct/Nov when I'm not working.  
Of course if you want a diabetes weekend later in the year I've got lots of rooms.


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Be thinking of you as I service the rooms, arrange the next one in Oct/Nov when I'm not working.
> Of course if you want a diabetes weekend later in the year I've got lots of rooms.



Do we get 'mates rates'?


----------



## Vicsetter (May 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Do we get 'mates rates'?



of course, and buckets of porridge and if you are really lucky Burgen toast


----------



## litto-miss-loz (May 27, 2012)

Havent been on this site for agessssssssss

but would like to go along to this meet up but i think im working  boo


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

litto-miss-loz said:


> Havent been on this site for agessssssssss
> 
> but would like to go along to this meet up but i think im working  boo



No! It would be great if you could make it!


----------



## melissaf (May 28, 2012)

*Hoping to attend*

Hello. I havent been on for while but just saw today there is a meet in Glasgow at the good old Counting House on 09th June.
I live in Glasgow and I would love to come along and meet you all if thats ok.

If anyone needs any further train travel advice - I work for Scotrail Train Planning - so should know the timetables by now - any questions about best trains to get etc -  just ask.

I will check there is no engineering works or special events on that day that may delay journeys for those travelling to the City.

See you soon


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

melissaf said:


> Hello. I havent been on for while but just saw today there is a meet in Glasgow at the good old Counting House on 09th June.
> I live in Glasgow and I would love to come along and meet you all if thats ok.
> 
> If anyone needs any further train travel advice - I work for Scotrail Train Planning - so should know the timetables by now - any questions about best trains to get etc -  just ask.
> ...



Excellent! I will look forward to meeting you Melissa


----------



## ypauly (May 30, 2012)

We have been looking for somewhere nice or a bit different to stay so we can make it a nice weekend. Sherbrook castle is close but a bit expensive even with their special offer, but we would really like to stay somewhere like that(old castle) any other ideas from the locals?

Would really love a castle, especially a haunted one to make it fun.



Oh forgot to mention, I have work sorted so we can go lol.


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2012)

Terrific Paul! Can't help with the castle I'm afraid, might be a bit short notice to book though.


----------



## ypauly (May 30, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Terrific Paul! Can't help with the castle I'm afraid, might be a bit short notice to book though.



Yeah I was affraid of that but had to make sure I could go first.


----------



## cazscot (May 30, 2012)

ypauly said:


> We have been looking for somewhere nice or a bit different to stay so we can make it a nice weekend. Sherbrook castle is close but a bit expensive even with their special offer, but we would really like to stay somewhere like that(old castle) any other ideas from the locals?
> 
> Would really love a castle, especially a haunted one to make it fun.
> 
> ...



Sherbrooke castle is lovely but as you say a bit expensive. I will have a think Paul and get back to you if I can think of anywhere - will be grate to see you both again .


----------



## cazscot (May 30, 2012)

ypauly said:


> We have been looking for somewhere nice or a bit different to stay so we can make it a nice weekend. Sherbrook castle is close but a bit expensive even with their special offer, but we would really like to stay somewhere like that(old castle) any other ideas from the locals?
> 
> Would really love a castle, especially a haunted one to make it fun.
> 
> ...



The Bothwell hotel, mansionhouse road G42 (not to be confused with Bothwell bridge hotel) is lovely we stayed there on our wedding night. It is a 5 min walk to the nearest bus stop and then a 15 mins bus journey into Glasgow city centre. It is also 10 mins walk from Shawlands that has lots of pubs and a few nice restaurants.  Also very close to the nearest major hospital...  It is not a castle but a big old house and not sure if it is haunted...

The ivory hotel is just down the road from the Bothwell hotel I have been in the resturant lots of time but don't know what the accommodation is like. 

The carnbooth house hotel is supposed to be nice - I have never been in it but it is a bit more expensive it is also not easy to get to by public transport but supposed to be beautiful. 

If you want cheap and basic there is a premier inn in the Gorbals area (about 10 mins walk to Glasgow city centre). There are also travel lodges, ibis and best westerns if you are looking for "chain" hotels.

King park hotel is another nice hotel - again I have only ever had food there so don't know what the rooms are like.


----------



## ypauly (May 30, 2012)

Than you caz i will look into those.


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2012)

Brilliant news - that will make the Glasgow meet!

There are 2 on my neck of the woods which are very nice.

The Eglinton Arms in Eaglesham - is an old coaching house facing onto the village green.    It was recently upgraded and modernised.

or

Crutherland House Hotel, on the outskirts of East Kilbride - is a country house which sits in it's own grounds

both about 30- 40 mnutes from the centre of Glasgow

Brilliant you are both coming along.


----------



## ypauly'snurse (May 30, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Brilliant news - that will make the Glasgow meet!
> 
> There are 2 on my neck of the woods which are very nice.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing you, carol and alan and all the regular faces and hopefully some new faces.

we may be staying in a hotel further north hopefully, so then we get to see more of scotland which we was hoping to do.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 30, 2012)

Looks like I might be able to make it.  Probably drive to Stirling and catch the train.

Word of warning to others though - did you realise the Olympic torch was travelling through Glasgow on the 9th and heading north through Tarbet and Crianlarich. Have a look here: http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/route/


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Looks like I might be able to make it.  Probably drive to Stirling and catch the train.
> 
> Word of warning to others though - did you realise the Olympic torch was travelling through Glasgow on the 9th and heading north through Tarbet and Crianlarich. Have a look here: http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/route/



I hope u will be taking piccys vic


----------



## Northerner (May 30, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Looks like I might be able to make it.  Probably drive to Stirling and catch the train.
> 
> Word of warning to others though - did you realise the Olympic torch was travelling through Glasgow on the 9th and heading north through Tarbet and Crianlarich. Have a look here: http://www.london2012.com/torch-relay/route/



That would be great Vic  Hadn't realised the torch was coming through that day, hopefully won't be a problem for people.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 30, 2012)

Shouldn't affect anyone, it's due up past Loch Lomond by 9:30am. Glen Coe at lunchtime.


----------



## ypauly'snurse (May 31, 2012)

Hotel booked for 2 nights 

Really looking forward to seeing you all and Scotland.


----------



## ypauly (May 31, 2012)

I think we are all sorted and ready to goooo.. 


och ayr illjustpracticemescottishcuzIdinnywannaupsetnaybody. 



My prediction is that after 3 days with my wife vic will be voting conservatuve.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 1, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I think we are all sorted and ready to goooo..
> 
> 
> och ayr illjustpracticemescottishcuzIdinnywannaupsetnaybody.
> ...


Why? are you going somewhere?


----------



## ypauly (Jun 1, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Why? are you going somewhere?



No lol. only glasgow.



I think I may have worded the above post badly


----------



## Hazel (Jun 1, 2012)

ONLY Glasgow - just you wait boy


----------



## ypauly (Jun 1, 2012)

Hazel said:


> ONLY Glasgow - just you wait boy





I can't wait that's the problem lol. I'm like a child waiting for xmas.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 1, 2012)

where did you finally choose to stay?


----------



## ypauly (Jun 1, 2012)

Hazel said:


> where did you finally choose to stay?


It's near stirling vicsetters place by a nice loch with castles and countryside, it should be very good. We will travel into Glasgow for saturday afternoon.


I almost feel like getting a kilt lol


----------



## Hazel (Jun 2, 2012)

Steady - is the world ready for your knees


----------



## Hazel (Jun 3, 2012)

Just a reminder folks - less than a week to go


----------



## Northerner (Jun 3, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Just a reminder folks - less than a week to go



Yes, it's a 1,000 mile round trip for me so would love to meet as many people as possible from the upper reaches of the kingdom, let us know if you are coming!


----------



## Casper (Jun 3, 2012)

Still on schedule for me, train tickets received, so all being well...........


----------



## Hazel (Jun 3, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------



## Casper (Jun 3, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Brilliant!



Thanks!!


----------



## cazscot (Jun 4, 2012)

Looking forward to Saturday  my dad and hubby might join us later.


----------



## MarkL07 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi everyone, I'll be there too, not a regular poster but I'm a Glasgow local.

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 6, 2012)

oh, brilliant, looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## Hazel (Jun 6, 2012)

If anyone is unsure of where we are meeting up - or needs to be met at the train station - pm me and I'll give you my moble no


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Looking forward to Saturday  my dad and hubby might join us later.



Great news Carol, will be good to see Dad and hubby too if they can make it  



MarkL07 said:


> Hi everyone, I'll be there too, not a regular poster but I'm a Glasgow local.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone.



Good to hear it Mark, will look forward to meeting you there


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

Hazel said:


> If anyone is unsure of where we are meeting up - or needs to be met at the train station - pm me and I'll give you my moble no



Good thinking Hazel, PM me too if you'd like my number


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 6, 2012)

Have you warned Weatherspoons to get in extra diet coke


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Have you warned Weatherspoons to get in extra diet coke



I heard they have a good supply of the full sugar stuff if they can get it past Hazel's diastix


----------



## melissaf (Jun 7, 2012)

How will I know who you are when I arrive at the Counting House on Saturday - will you wearing pink carnations??- ooh wait its not a date!!

Look out for me - Im easy to spot - big ginger curly hair and glasses (I know I sound stunning!!)

I should be there by 1pm - see you all soon

Melissa


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2012)

melissaf said:


> How will I know who you are when I arrive at the Counting House on Saturday - will you wearing pink carnations??- ooh wait its not a date!!
> 
> Look out for me - Im easy to spot - big ginger curly hair and glasses (I know I sound stunning!!)
> 
> ...



Excellent! I will bring my giant syringe to put on our table, plus you can have my mobile number if you would like


----------



## melissaf (Jun 7, 2012)

Im not sure Im quite ready to see your Giant Syringe Northerner !!! 

Im not sure what youve heard - but up here in Scotland we dont put our giant syringes on the tables in bars. Keep it in your pocket..... next to your insulin and glucose meter I suggest !!!!!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 7, 2012)

melissaf said:


> How will I know who you are when I arrive at the Counting House on Saturday - will you wearing pink carnations??- ooh wait its not a date!!
> 
> Look out for me - Im easy to spot - big ginger curly hair and glasses (I know I sound stunning!!)
> 
> ...



I am not completely sure if I am going yet, but that is a pretty spot on description of me too


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 7, 2012)

Myself, the wife and my new baby Evie will be joining you all..............

So when you see the pram wave your arms....


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Myself, the wife and my new baby Evie will be joining you all..............
> 
> So when you see the pram wave your arms....



Wow, that's wonderful!  I look forward to meeting you all!


----------



## cazscot (Jun 7, 2012)

Looking forward to meeting everyone  if anyone wants my mobile number feel free to pm me .


----------



## ypauly (Jun 8, 2012)

At hamilton services eating the low carb brekkie.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 8, 2012)

hope you all have a good meet, one day I'll make it north to meet you all, my folks up up near Perth now so more chance on one of these summer (is it??) meets.

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2012)

ypauly said:


> At hamilton services eating the low carb brekkie.



Bacon, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes...


----------



## ypauly (Jun 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Bacon, eggs, mushrooms, tomatoes...



You forgot the hash brown fried slice, toast and sausage lol


----------



## ypauly (Jun 8, 2012)

Ay vics now in what has gort to be one of the most beautifull places on earth.


----------



## cazscot (Jun 8, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Ay vics now in what has gort to be one of the most beautifull places on earth.



Sounds fantastic you need to show us photos tomorrow .


----------



## ypauly (Jun 8, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Sounds fantastic you need to show us photos tomorrow .



Unfortunately jen forgot the camera.!!!









Ok I may have had something to do with it


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2012)

use th camera on your phone?


----------



## Steff (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a lovely time all


----------



## Hazel (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks Steff - catch up with again some time


----------



## cazscot (Jun 8, 2012)

Steff said:


> Have a lovely time all



Thanks Steff


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 8, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Sounds fantastic you need to show us photos tomorrow .



While you wait you can see some of my pics of the area at: http://www.craigbuie.com/gallery.html


----------



## melissaf (Jun 8, 2012)

I've just gone into panic mode about meeting you all tomorrow. Waaah. I dont want to be rubbish and ask everyone how they cope with diabetes  (Ive only got 6 months diagnosed on my side) but Ive not been in the company of other diabetics. Im scared now. Do we talk about it??? or should I be me ( thats not diabetic me - which is different I say - Im 33 years old and scared suddenly of a meet with other diabetics - is this normal???


----------



## Mark T (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope you all have a great meet tomorrow


----------



## ypauly (Jun 8, 2012)

melissaf said:


> I've just gone into panic mode about meeting you all tomorrow. Waaah. I dont want to be rubbish and ask everyone how they cope with diabetes  (Ive only got 6 months diagnosed on my side) but Ive not been in the company of other diabetics. Im scared now. Do we talk about it??? or should I be me ( thats not diabetic me - which is different I say - Im 33 years old and scared suddenly of a meet with other diabetics - is this normal???



Perfectly normal. The group are probably the most friendly welcoming group of people you could ever wish to meet. Vic and Alan are top blokes Hazel and carol are great even I aint that bad lol. You will be fine.


I am looking forward to meeting the others


----------



## Donald (Jun 8, 2012)

melissaf said:


> I've just gone into panic mode about meeting you all tomorrow. Waaah. I dont want to be rubbish and ask everyone how they cope with diabetes  (Ive only got 6 months diagnosed on my side) but Ive not been in the company of other diabetics. Im scared now. Do we talk about it??? or should I be me ( thats not diabetic me - which is different I say - Im 33 years old and scared suddenly of a meet with other diabetics - is this normal???



Don't panic we don't bite honest you will be fine we will be talking about anything and and everything


----------



## cazscot (Jun 8, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> While you wait you can see some of my pics of the area at: http://www.craigbuie.com/gallery.html



Looks fantastic Vic


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jun 8, 2012)

I've not been feeling great the past couple days so will see how I am tomorrow and may hop on a train if my parents will watch my kids as oh is nightshift. 

Melissa, I'm in a similar position to you-8 months diagnosed and I'm just a couple years younger. Are you definitely going?


----------



## cazscot (Jun 8, 2012)

melissaf said:


> I've just gone into panic mode about meeting you all tomorrow. Waaah. I dont want to be rubbish and ask everyone how they cope with diabetes  (Ive only got 6 months diagnosed on my side) but Ive not been in the company of other diabetics. Im scared now. Do we talk about it??? or should I be me ( thats not diabetic me - which is different I say - Im 33 years old and scared suddenly of a meet with other diabetics - is this normal???



Don't panic  we are all really friendly.


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 8, 2012)

cazscot said:


> Don't panic  we are all really friendly.



I'll vouch for that!

Sorry I won't be there. Enjoy!

Richard


----------



## Casper (Jun 8, 2012)

Melissa - I have butterflies too, coming from newcastle via Edinburgh by train, so am anxious about that too! However the forum peeps are all so friendly and understanding, all with varying lengths of service!  Look forward to seeing you tomorrow!


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jun 9, 2012)

On route into glasgow


----------



## Donald (Jun 9, 2012)

Here and waiting for them to arrive it is bright  and sunny


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 9, 2012)

Where are you seated.......?

I'm on the train now....


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 9, 2012)

Have a fantastic day today everyone. Wish I could have joined you!


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope everyone got there safely and you are all having a fab time


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 9, 2012)

It's was great meeting the forum elite, roll on the next time...


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2012)

novorapidboi26 said:


> It's was great meeting the forum elite, roll on the next time...



Get that signature changed boi lol


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Get that signature changed boi lol



Done....


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2012)

James, you are a very lucky man, a beautiful family and getting a pump.

Really pleased to you managed along


----------



## topcat123 (Jun 9, 2012)

nice to meet you all today


----------



## Casper (Jun 9, 2012)

On train back to Edinburgh, then onto Morpeth. Lovely day, thoroughly enjoyed meeting folks, thought it was a good turnout and very enjoyable!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely to meet you all, some pics:
carol, donald, alan, ypauly nurse jen, ypauly






Hazel





novorapidboi26+wife


----------



## ypauly (Jun 9, 2012)

topcat123 said:


> nice to meet you all today



Nice to meet you too topcat123, hope  you enjoyed it and that I havn't put you off future meet ups.



It was nice seeing the old faces and meeting the new, I had a great time even though it will cost me a puppy lol.


Melissa, sorry we had to leave as you arrived and hope you enjoyed youself too


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 9, 2012)

And some more:
topcat123 and casper




MarkL07










Jen gets broody with Eve,


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jun 9, 2012)

Hazel said:


> James, you are a very lucky man, a beautiful family and getting a pump.
> 
> Really pleased to you managed along



Dont I know it............the chances are good for a pump, not there yet though.....

It was a pleasure to meet you..........


----------



## ypauly'snurse (Jun 9, 2012)

ypauly said:


> Nice to meet you too topcat123, hope  you enjoyed it and that I havn't put you off future meet ups.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I take that comment as confirmation of purchase of my new baby


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 9, 2012)

Not forgetting Carol's dad:


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2012)

Who's the young lad in checqued shirt,can someone name piccys :


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 9, 2012)

Down to you Alan from here.


----------



## MarkL07 (Jun 9, 2012)

Steff said:


> Who's the young lad in checqued shirt,can someone name piccys :



'tis I.

Really enjoyed meeting everyone today, it was a real pleasure


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2012)

Cheers.........


----------



## cazscot (Jun 9, 2012)

Home safe, had a fantastic time great meeting everyone - some old faces some new  hope everyone had a good time and we didn't frighten any of the "newbies" away  .


----------



## Hazel (Jun 9, 2012)

Right - just had a shower - that place was SO very hot

So, good day, lovely people.   

Tired, but a happy person

Night chums

PS thanks Vic for posting photos


----------



## MargB (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks like another successful meeting only sorry I could not make it.

Love seeing the photos and putting more faces to names.


----------



## Donald (Jun 10, 2012)

It was a great meet good turn out considering the  distance some had come and a lovely bunch of people I had to leave at 2 tho to catch the train home. as hazel said the place was hot the place was very busy through out the time we were there


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2012)

I've just got back...

Will write more tomorrow and put some pictures up - too tired to think at the moment after a 13 hour journey...


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a wonderful time meeting everyone - some great familiar faces and some lovely new ones  Melissa, I've just read your post about how unsure you were - I hope that your nerves quickly settled and that you are glad you took the plunge! 

Boy was it hot in that pub though, everyone seemed to be drinking gallons of iced water!

Here are my pictures:

Ypauly and Caszscot:






Ypauly's nurse:





Donald:


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2012)

Vicsetter:





Hazel:





topcat123:





Casper:


----------



## Northerner (Jun 12, 2012)

Novorapidboi and gorgeous Evie:





Melissaf (or was it Rachelha? ):





Apologies to those whose photo I didn't get, but I see Vicsetter has posted some that I missed 

Brilliant day, lovely people one and all, and well worth the mammoth coach journey to meet you, thank you very much to everyone who came along. Here's to next year!


----------



## Donald (Jun 12, 2012)

Great you got home in one peace you must be cream crackered


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm sorry I am just getting on to reply to this - gutted I couldn't make it but I had no childcare and did not fancy bringing 2 children with me! 

The photos looks great, and I promise to make the next one up here for certain!

Glad you all had a great time x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

lauraw1983 said:


> I'm sorry I am just getting on to reply to this - gutted I couldn't make it but I had no childcare and did not fancy bringing 2 children with me!
> 
> The photos looks great, and I promise to make the next one up here for certain!
> 
> Glad you all had a great time x



Do you not have a lockable cupboard under the stairs you could have left them in?


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jun 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Do you not have a lockable cupboard under the stairs you could have left them in?



*taps nose*  That old trick eh! I  reserve that for when they are naughty!!


----------

